# How tall are you guys and your horses??



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm 5' 9" and my current horse is an 18 hd. draft cross. He's a tad big but still I love riding him. We have a 15 hd paint who is very narrow and my legs wobble and I feel big. Our 13.3 POA, very broad feels better! In high school I had a 16.3 gelding, stout horse and he felt great. I think it's not so much the height but the width of the barrel for me anyways


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm only about 5'3-5'4. I will ride anything from 12hh to 18hh haha. Doesn't really bother me. I look small on the bigger horses, but it doesn't mean i can't get them working how I want them, so doesn't really matter. The boy I just bought is a very solid 16.1h wb. I was also leasing a 17hh percheron x 3 year old for a while.


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

When I was little I always rode horses who were huge for me..the first horse I ever rode was a 16hh mare when I was about 7 and tiny hehe

But anyway now I'm 5'6.5"..I used to ride a 13.3hh pony and technically wasn't too big for him but I felt big on him. Now I ride a 16hh TB and feel that he's a good height for me or I could go smaller..in the future I probably will. I'd probably try to stick between 14.3 and 16hh for my height, though I would ride smaller or bigger..
I would think your horse would be fine for you..plus as he's only 3 he could still grow and fill out, I believe. I bet you look just fine =)


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

I am 5'9" about 150lbs and ride a 4 year old 15.1-15.2, 1000lb horse. I feel a little big on her. 16 hands would be perfect! lol


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm 5'9 145lbs and my horse is 16.3 it really feels perfect for me. I like anything around or over 16hh

The filly I got is just over 13hh now and I am really hoping she will get to 15.2 or 15.3


----------



## Sketter (Aug 26, 2009)

I am 5'11" and my guy is only 16-16.1...now hes a Wb buit Ottb..(prob why he sucked on the track) lol but I really don't feel that big on him..hes really thick..so to me I don't feel big on him


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

im 5ft2, my horses are 14.3hh & 16-16.1hh =]


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Gosh, I wish I were 5'9" - *crosses arms and pouts*

I am 5'7" and I ride a 16.3hh TB. I very long legs, my height is all legs - I can get away with a horse bigger as well. Anything smaller, I'm swimming.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm 6' with a 36" inseam. My 16'2 mare is somewhat narrow so I feel huge on her, but my 17' gelding has the broadest back known to mankind so I feel quite comfortable on him.


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm 5'5. I have a 16hh warmblood that is just perfect, but I also ride my 14.3hh gelding and my son's 13.3hh pony mare. I'm not as happy to ride the pony cause I feel like I'm ginormous on her, but I'm just doing refresher flatwork on her so I know she's ok.


----------



## OdinsOwn (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm 5'5 and have a 16.2hh Perch/Tb cross that I feel very comfortable on. He is fairly broad and takes up leg well. On my friends 16.3hh TB however I feel big because he is soooo narrow.
I have also ridden my sister's 14.1hh welsh cross on which I feel gigantic since he is also very narrow, but he has no problem carrying me so I guess its not as bad as it feels.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Often it's not just height though, it's also the build of the horse.

Shay-la is 5'9" and I am 5'6" and we both look pretty ridiculous riding Justus who is a 14.1hh Welsh cross pony but she's as narrow as they come. However, Flika is only 14hh but she's a Quarab, so even in picture, we actually look totally fine on her because her barrel is so huge, it takes up our leg. I actually feel smaller riding Flika, then riding my own purebred Arab who's 14.3hh (3 inches taller) who's also narrow.

My Paint filly is 15hh right now, and I feel that's a perfect height for me because she's stockier then my Arab. I'm a bigger girl, so I look silly riding narrow horses even if they're actually taller then the stockier horses I ride. I enjoy riding anything that's between 15 and 16hh. Any bigger then that, and I feel like I'm perched on top of a mountain :lol: That's what happens when you ride little Arabs your entire life!


----------



## ilovelucy91 (Mar 11, 2009)

I am around 5'8 (I haven't measured myself in a long time) and my horse is 15.3ish. I feel like she takes up my leg pretty well but my upper body looks a little out of proportion on her.


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

Im 5'7-5'8. Bear would be roughly 17-17.2hh, might end up being a little bigger when he starts standing taller and gets all of his muslcing. =]
























Got a little picture happy, sorry ;]


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm about 5'7"-8" and Soda is about 15.3. I feel like we're a good fit. But he's a well built horse. Weighs between 1200-1300 pounds, so I don't feel like I look huge on him or anything.

Here's bareback.









In saddle.


----------



## Lobelia Overhill (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm 6'2" with a 36" inseam, my horse is about 16.2hh, he's a "medium" (neither skinny, nor broad) and I think I'm okay on him ...


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

megannnn said:


> okay so my question is how tall are you guys and your horses? do you feel to big? too small? have you ever had problems with your height and riding or showing?ill go first.im 5'9 130pounds . i have a 16 hand 3 year old paint. i feel really big on him as i am all legs. i feel that i look stupid. i used to ride a 14.1 hand pony and i always had a problem with "chiken arms". and not being to que my horse right because my legs were too long.


I am 5'3 and 104 pounds, Starlite is 15.2hh and Dream is 15.1hh. I feel 'just right' on both of them, I've never had problems and never felt self concious on them or anything.

Starlite (15.2hh)










Dream (15.1hh)


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

im 5'1 mayb 5'2 but im all legs. Swoop is 16.1 TB but he has a deep girth and takes up leg well, my best friend is 5'10 and she rides him and fits him perfectly as do i bc my legs are almost as long as hers lol at least when i stretch them in the saddle anyway. Petey is a 16.3h TB built like a WB but i still fit him just as well too. if i ride anything under 16h my legs look too long unless they have a big barrel but i prefer bigger horses. my old Hano was 18h at 4 and i didnt look tiny on him bc i'm fairly proportioned w my legs and arms and how far my legs stretch down when im in the saddle


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

i am 5'7" and Maddy is 16 hands and Brodie is 15.1 hands


----------



## 2hot4u (May 2, 2009)

im 6'3,and.. large built.. and i have ridden horses from 15.1hh(i was 8or 9)
to 17.3hh. I rode a 17,3hh clydesdale,and i think i lookedgood on her.I rode a 17.1hh percheron/tb, and i almsot looked too big
Me on the perch/tb
what do u think?


----------



## Void (Jun 26, 2009)

I am 5'3" and 120lbs I ride Medium and Large ponies, to 17+hh horses, depends on what I have to ride that day.

My personal horse is 16.2 and I think we're about the perfect size for each other.


----------



## megannnn (Jul 26, 2009)

ilovelucy said:


> I am around 5'8 (I haven't measured myself in a long time) and my horse is 15.3ish. I feel like she takes up my leg pretty well but my upper body looks a little out of proportion on her.


 
i think you look really pretty on her. like you two are a really good looking team!


----------



## ilovelucy91 (Mar 11, 2009)

Aw thanks! you just made my day


----------



## Lonannuniel (Jun 13, 2008)

Im 5'7 and ride a 16.3hh warmblood. I know what you mean about feeling big, i've ridden horses like that. for me, personally, its not so much how tall the horse is, but the horse's build. Before i bought my warmblood, i tried a 16.3 arabian, both are the same height, but i felt signifigantly larger on the arabian.^-^


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

Lonannuniel said:


> Im 5'7 and ride a 16.3hh warmblood. I know what you mean about feeling big, i've ridden horses like that. for me, personally, its not so much how tall the horse is, but the horse's build. Before i bought my warmblood, i tried a 16.3 arabian, both are the same height, but i felt signifigantly larger on the arabian.^-^


\ 


omg arabians come in that size lol the biggest ive ever seen are anglo arabs ive never seen a full blooded arab over 15.2 wow


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

I am 5'7'' or so and I ride a 15 hand welsh cross, before that I had a 16 hand QH mare and a 16 hand TB gelding. I will never ride anything under 15 hands, and actually have found that I prefer horses around 15 hands.


----------



## HorseLove4ever (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm 5'1" and weight about 95 pounds.
im pretty proportionate so i ride small ponies and large horses.
but my horse is.. probably 15 flat


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm 170cm. I have always been a fan of small horses and ponies. Mu ideal height is about 14.1/14.2 - bundy is 15.2h and I wish he would shrink about three inches! My new pony is 13.3h and I only feel a tiny bit big on her. I made an offer on a 12.3h pony mare - very narrow, but strong.


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm 5'7 1/2" and I ride a 14.1hh wide barrel pony, a 14.0hh very stocky pony, and a 15.1 ir 15.2hh horse that is regular sized..
i feel fine on all of them..my trainer says that my horse is perfect for me.


----------



## Sghorselover (Oct 19, 2009)

im just under 100 and i ride a 15.2 morgan and i also ride a 15.1 arabian, on the morgan i feel right and on the Arab. i Fell small cuz hes more compact than my mare!
Oh yeah im about 5'3"


----------



## rissaxbmth (Feb 2, 2010)

I am 5'4" and I rode a 17.1 hand Belgian Warmblood


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

I am 5' and about 120 pounds (I know, I am a chunk! lol)
My boy Romeo is 14.3, Pinto is about 15.1-2, Cecil is like 15, Kodee is probably 13.3 and Demi is probably 15.2.


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

I am a shrimpo at 5' and my horses are 15 & 15.1 hands. I grew up riding 13.3 -14 hand ponies so my horses are big to me. My 10 yr old daughter is almost as tall as I am : 0


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm 5'7" and my horse is 16.2. It's a perfect fit. We're both long legged toothpicks.


----------



## MythRider (Dec 10, 2009)

I'm 5'2" at 100 lbs and my pony is 14.1. She is just the right size for me. The only issue is that I can't show anymore because I'm 18 and she's a pony (ponies aren't allowed in the division I show in after the age of 18). I think she's a pretty good size for me.

Here's pictures of me riding if you want to see me (they're old - from last april though):

Me riding - a set on Flickr


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm 5'7 and my mare is about 15.1. We fit each other perfectly, I think. =]

I've ridden ponies 13.1 and horses up to about 16.2 and I've always been able to ride them well. There was this little Arab/Welsh/QH I used to ride in lessons occasionally, and she was the only thing I've ever been truly uncomfortable on. She was pretty narrow and dainty, and I could literally wrap my legs around her ribcage and touch my heels together. And when we'd canter, my toes almost always got in the way of her elbow.


----------



## barnprincess (Dec 17, 2009)

Im 5'7 and my one mare is 18 hands the other is 16.3 . i feel better on my bigger mare haha. when i ride the smaller one i feel like in riding a pony haha


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm 5'10" and I ride a variety of different horses. I believe it all has to do with their body shape. I ride a National Show horse that is 16.2hh and everyone says I look like a peanut on him and I feel really good on him.


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234 (May 31, 2009)

Well I have a 15.2 hand Qurab and im about 5'6 and still growing and im around 129 lbs(perfect lol). I feel we are great together.


----------



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

The smallest I ride is a Welsh stallion who is just barely 12.3.My whole height is my legs too, and when my feet are pulled out of the stirrups they hang just a few inches above his knees =[ The tallest I ride currently is my Irish Draught mare who is 17 hands. I am 5'5 (I really wish I was taller =[ Im 16 so I sure hope I grow some)and about 110 lbs last time I weighted myself.


----------



## sullylvr (Aug 13, 2009)

Sketter said:


> I am 5'11" and my guy is only 16-16.1...now hes a Wb buit Ottb..(prob why he sucked on the track) lol but I really don't feel that big on him..hes really thick..so to me I don't feel big on him


 yayyy tall people! im 5'11 and 130lb and ive ridden horses from 14.3 to 17.3 and ive even shown a 15.1 guy. never had any problem with it or comments about how goofy i look on the small guys (haha).


----------



## shanoona (Oct 29, 2009)

I have little pony mare ) Love her and since she has no probelm to carry me I don't worry


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

I am 5'5 and own a 14.3 4 yr old , but I also Showed a almost 17 hh tb last summer. I feel comfortable on both. This summer I am planning on training a 19 + gelding if he doesn't get sold...
I feel comfortable on any height , as long as i am not too big for the horse. I rode a 11(?) hh pony last summer bareback and felt fine on her.


----------



## Annaland13 (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm 5'6 or 7 and I ride horses that are 15.1 and 16.2. I actually feel better on the 15.1 because she is more built.


----------



## welshies rule (Feb 7, 2010)

well... Im about 5ft 7-8 and my boy was 15.1 and a half when we last checked and I feel great!


----------



## Tyler (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm 6'3" and Oakey is 14.5 hh. He's a little chunky, and seems just right for me.


----------



## Lobelia Overhill (Nov 3, 2009)

Tyler said:


> I'm 6'3" and Oakey is 14.5 hh. He's a little chunky, and seems just right for me.


I couldn't imagine riding a horse that small! :lol:


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

I'm 5'3", my horse is 18 hands. He's a purebred Percheron. I've been told I look like a Hobbit.

I'm okay with that. :shock:


----------



## horseoffire (Apr 7, 2009)

I`m 5` and I ride horses any where from 13.3-17 hh.


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

i'm 5'2" and have ridden horses of all sizes. i feel best on 14.3-15.3 hh horses though. feel to big on my 13 hh pony and kinda small on 17 hh horses


----------



## Pro (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm 5'3 or 5'4 cant remember which one!!
Pro is 15.1hh (main horse)
Sam is 15.1hh
Sonny is 15.2hh
Sky is 16.1hh
Dixie is 14.1
Spring is 13.2hh (still growing)
The horses I get my western lessons on are between 14.2hh and 15.1hh
The horses I get mt english lessons on are between 15hh and 16hh

I've gotten used to all the different sizes of horses. I get on each of them from the ground and feel just right on all of them.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm 5'1-2 115 lbs and my mare is 17.3 and I feel just right on her. After I turned 12 I didn't ride anything under 16.2. My instructor since I was 2 put me on little ponies and I threw fits so when I turned 12 she agreed with my parents that I could ride one of her retirees a 16.2 tb/belgian. I've only ridden taller since then. I don't mind a little pony once in a while but I feel more comfortable on the big guys/girls.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm 5'7"-8"ish an Dartanion is 16H My old OTTB was also16H I think 15.3+ is good for me. I've ridden a 14.3H horse before but being 228lbs I feel like I am killing D LOL I would LOVE to have a horse 16.3H+








Jewels OTTB








Please ignor my crappy EQ lol.


----------



## Snaffle (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm 6' and the horse I ride is 17.2


----------



## Tink (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm 5'5" and my one horse is 14.3hh... he is a little portly, so I don't think I look too horrible on him. My other guy is 16hh but quite narrow, so it is almost like me feet 'hang' in the same place just due to the difference in build.


----------



## EquestrianHollywood (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm 5'6'' with a 15.2-15.3 Thoroughbred. I feel I fit him just right


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm 5"7 and my horses are 15.1 hands and 15.2 hands (and growing) and I feel fine on both of them.


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm 5'4" and a half, and feel good on anything 15h and up, as long as they're not too narrow. I don't like narrow horses of any size, really. In general I'm most comfortable on anything 15.3 and up, but prefer taller horses. Zeus is 16hh and I fit him perfectly. Exercised a 17hh horse once for friend of mine and loved riding him, but I looked a bit small, ha ha. He was a big WB with a big barrel, ha ha.


----------



## mur (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm 5'11'' with a 36'' inseam and my horse is 17.1hh with a 52'' girth. I think we're the perrrfect fit!


----------



## xEquestrianx (Aug 30, 2009)

ummmm. I'm 5'7" and she's 15.1 hands.


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm 5'9 and around 128 lbs (on a good day!)
My horse is 17+ hands and around 1375 lbs if I remember correctly. There is a horse I lease on Mondays that I ride and he is about 16+ hands.


----------



## Roxy (Feb 15, 2010)

megannnn said:


> okay so my question is how tall are you guys and your horses? do you feel to big? too small? have you ever had problems with your height and riding or showing?ill go first.im 5'9 130pounds . i have a 16 hand 3 year old paint. i feel really big on him as i am all legs. i feel that i look stupid. i used to ride a 14.1 hand pony and i always had a problem with "chiken arms". and not being to que my horse right because my legs were too long.


 No you're not too big with your 16 hh horse!  So your horse is only 3 and it's 16 hh?! It's still growing then? Wow. Big.


----------



## HooverH (May 17, 2008)

I'm 5'3" and ride somewhere between 14h-16h...although I would ride Jo-Jo who is 18h, but he's a babydoll.

Of my boys, Hoover is 14.1h and Gunny is 15.2h. I feel more comfy on Hoove, but I like having less distance to fall.


----------



## hccumminssmoke (Oct 19, 2009)

Im 6' and my show gelding is 15.3, main trail gelding is 15.2, one stud is 14.3 and the other two are 15/15.1...I've started many young mares at the 14/14.1 line and I cant stand being on a horse that small...All Rockies..

Nate


----------



## megannnn (Jul 26, 2009)

Roxy said:


> No you're not too big with your 16 hh horse!  So your horse is only 3 and it's 16 hh?! It's still growing then? Wow. Big.


yea but he was an early grower. so he actually shud be nearing the end of his growing.


----------



## Lottie95 (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm 6ft and only 15! So I might still grow  My favourite pony I used to ride was 14.3 I was massive on her, I am all legs too. I feel big on all the horses I ride, the biggest I've ridden was 16.1, if I bought one myself then I would want at least 16.2 hh


----------



## jess (Feb 13, 2010)

im 5'3" and my horse is 14.3hh and she feels about right, my boyfriend who is 5'6" has ridden her a few times and i think he looks ok on her to.


----------



## CharliesMom (Jul 7, 2009)

I am between 5'3 and 5'5 and will ride just about any size horse and i have actually never felt awkward. I rode a 14.1H TWH a few years ago (still hadnt gotten any taller  ) and she felt just fine to me. My horse Charlie is 17h- 17.2h and I just feel like if I come off it will hurt more.


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

I'm 5'3/4 and one of my ponies is 13-13.3h and the other would be around 14.2h. I feel comfy on both of them, they are both very wide though.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm only in seventh grade, but I'm tall and thin for my age. I'm 5'6" and 105 lbs....I'm a girl lol....and my Paso Fino gelding is 21 years old and 14.3hh. He's a pretty good size for me now, but I fear in a few years I won't be allowed to show on him at the fair because I'll probably be too tall :[. We'll see. My parents are both 5'11"/6' so I'm praying i don't end up as tall as them.....LOL


----------



## Lunachick (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm around 5'7", and 8 and a half stone (sorry, I'm not very familiar with lbs) ,I think. My pony is 14.2hh. 
Looking at a horse now who is 16.1hh.


----------



## spitball (May 26, 2009)

To the OP, Your 5"9 and feel to big on a 16hh? WOW!
I'm 5 "11 and ride a 14.2 pony. I have no issues and do not look to big for him at all.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm 5'3" and around 106lbs.

Both mine and my lesson horse are 15hands. I'm just fine riding them, it's trying to groom, saddle and mount. I had a group of guys laughing at me the other day when I was saddling my lesson horse because I struggle in lifting the saddle up high enough to put it on him. 

I'm going to ride a lesson horse this week that's not quite 14hands. I am looking forward to that, just getting on won't exhaust me!


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm just shy of being 5'9 and I ride a wide 13.3-14 hand haflinger as my main riding horse and have no problems. My other haflinger that I am working with is only 13.2 hands.


----------



## megannnn (Jul 26, 2009)

Cat said:


> I'm just shy of being 5'9 and I ride a wide 13.3-14 hand haflinger as my main riding horse and have no problems. My other haflinger that I am working with is only 13.2 hands.


 
haha im 5'9 and i ride my aunts haflinger no problem. and hes 13.1 but hes like a tank! my legs dont go past his stomach
and on my 16 and paint i look big because hes a thourogbredy type build


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

megannnn said:


> haha im 5'9 and i ride my aunts haflinger no problem. and hes 13.1 but hes like a tank! my legs dont go past his stomach
> and on my 16 and paint i look big because hes a thourogbredy type build


LOL - I'm not surprised. Build has more to do with it than height. I once rode a dutch warmblood who was 16.3 I believe. His owner seemed a bit put off when I said he felt similar to my haflinger while riding him. The width and everything was pretty much the same. The only difference I could tell was I had a bad case of vertigo on the WB & I couldn't slip under tree branches as easily.


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm 5'3" and 105lbs. I ride an 18.2hh draft that Im training. I also ride my pony that is only 12.3hh I like both of them. Completely different but I find it easy to care and ride both.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

Im 16 and 5'3" and my mare is JUST hitting that 15H line.

The horse im training for my friend is 15.3 
Then the other horse ill be working for a current boarder is at least 15.2


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

im 4'11" and 80lb and Sheena is 14.2hh and Raven is 15.2hh


----------



## JackandGina (Nov 28, 2009)

Im 5'10 and weigh 142lbs My horse is 16.1h and I think he is his perfect fit for me! I used to have a 15.3h quarter horse and although I didn't feel too big on him when looking at pictures my legs def hung down a little low.


----------



## ElizabethM (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm 5'6" and my mare is 15.2. I had a 16.3 mare before Lenore and after riding 16.3 for about 13 years, Lenore seemed tiny to me when I got her. I've gotten used to her though and now she seems just fine.


----------



## JustLeaveIt2Mya (Jun 6, 2009)

im 5" 1 and my pony is 14.2hh


----------



## Killbolt (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm 5'2 and Vegas is 16 2. He is three I feel just right on him maybe a little small. I dont have problems with not being able to cue them right except the pony I sometimes train for the younger kids just to keep him safe. She is about 11 2.


----------



## Meaghan1011 (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm very short- 5' and about 110lbs and my mare is 15hh,


----------



## Equine Savvy (Feb 22, 2010)

I am between 5" 4 and 5 5' and I ride a 3 sixteen hand horses, a morab, morgan and a friesien, 16.3 TB/Percheron, an 18 hand warmblood that isn't mine, and a tiny little 14.3 Arabian. I feel like my legs are little nubs on the warmblood.


----------



## LanaBana (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm 5'4" and Ulana is 15.1hh *Perfect*

I love my little horses, ha!


----------



## Cougar (Jun 11, 2009)

5'2 and my horses are 13.2hh, 15hh and 16.1hh. I don't look too silly on the pony and fit the others just fine.


----------



## taylorlover62 (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm 5'4" and still growing and my horse is 14.3hh.


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm 5'10" and my mare is 15.1 with shoes.


----------



## twh (Feb 1, 2010)

I am 5'6. My horse is 15hh, and I feel fine on him.

However, I did feel kind of big on one of my recent lesson horses, who must have been some 14.3 or so.


----------



## Nero (Mar 5, 2010)

im 5'3 and nero's 15.3/16hh


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

5'7" and Pickles is 15.3. Perfect height.

Lilly, whom I ride as well, is 14.3, which is just fine, although at times I feel a bit tall on her.


----------



## Rebelappy (Dec 22, 2008)

im 5'11 and have 2 appys one is 15'2 really stock i rode him as a lesson horse back in the day felt just right with him before they put me on him i rode a 14 hands and some change morgan mare and since i m mostly leg i looked like i was trying to walk the horse '...
my second appy rebel is 15'3 pushing 16 hes got a Tb built cause he was bred to race me and him fit together well cause hes all leg and narrow built i have had guys ask how i ride him cause they cant get a good seat on him and feel akward we fit like a glove dont feel big or small just right on both my boys


----------



## Rowzy (Mar 1, 2010)

I am 4' 11" (and fully grown unfortunently) and my mare is barely 14 hands. My gelding is 15 hands. I have ridden 16.2+ horses and even a large draft and they make me feel tiny. Plus switching between large and small horses is awkword for me, it throws me off on how wide the horse is and how far I have to go to dismount haha.


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm 5'3" and not as small as I should be (although I am working on that). I don't feel too big on horses that are only 14.2 hands if they are thick, but my personal preference runs about 15 hands and thicker build. I ride SSHs that are all the nice thick stocky build, so they're short and thick enough that I feel comfortable.


----------



## XivoShowjumper (Oct 16, 2009)

i'm 5'4 and my ponies are 16.2 and 17.2hh


----------



## JadensMama (Mar 14, 2010)

I am 5'5 and I have a 16.3 hand Quarter Horse. I feel he is perfect size for me. He is big, and loving.


----------



## wordstoasong (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm really not too sure how tall I am, but around 5'7 is a good guess. My boy is 15.2 hh, perfect for me. =]


----------



## VintageMatch (Jul 23, 2009)

5'9 and a half  and Vint is 16.25 hh
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ivorygold1195 (May 27, 2009)

I'm just barely 5foot and Ivy is 15.2


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

im 5' on the dot, and the main horses i ride are 14'2, 14'3 and 16'1 or 2


----------



## PBritton2U (Mar 24, 2010)

I am 5'4" and my horse is 16.3.


----------



## LoverofHorses (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm 5'2'' and my horse is 14.3. My filly is going to be a big girl though at least 16 hands.


----------



## Jordan S (Jun 7, 2009)

megannnn said:


> okay so my question is how tall are you guys and your horses? do you feel to big? too small? have you ever had problems with your height and riding or showing?ill go first.im 5'9 130pounds . i have a 16 hand 3 year old paint. i feel really big on him as i am all legs. i feel that i look stupid. i used to ride a 14.1 hand pony and i always had a problem with "chiken arms". and not being to que my horse right because my legs were too long.



I'm 5'8 and my horse is 16 hands.


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm 5' 5.5" and the horses I ride are from 14hh to 17hh. I can ride any horse of any height, but I prefer the taller horses over the shorter ones, with one exception of my favorite 15hh QH mare. =)


----------



## coffeemama (Jul 10, 2009)

megannnn said:


> okay so my question is how tall are you guys and your horses? do you feel to big? too small? have you ever had problems with your height and riding or showing?ill go first.im 5'9 130pounds . i have a 16 hand 3 year old paint. i feel really big on him as i am all legs. i feel that i look stupid. i used to ride a 14.1 hand pony and i always had a problem with "chiken arms". and not being to que my horse right because my legs were too long.


I'm 5'2 and about 109? and my last horse was 16.1 and new horse is 16.2. Strange but the lesson horse I rode is 15.3 but she's a quarter horse so she's got a big barrel and stout and my last horse was appendix but good width and my new horse is a TB but slightly narrower barrel so I fit them all. I, too, have longer legs like a 30.5 " inseam but you can see in pics I fit TB (below)great even though he's like a camel when I'm on the ground. 

below is my last horse 16.1 appendix

below is 15.3 qtr mare


----------



## shadowanne (Jan 7, 2010)

5'5.75" on 16HH. 

I feel comfortable all the way down to 14.2HH but wouldn't go any bigger then 16.1HH


----------



## juniormylove (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm right around 5'9" and I ride everything from 14.2 ish to over 17 hands  I feel most comfortable on Brook (she's the 17.1 beast) but that's because her barrel actually takes up my leg and I can release a comfortable amount without my hands being at her ears, hah. I do fine on the little pony, though. I'll probably ride him more in the summer. I look a bit ridiculous on him but he acts fine (I'm only 125 lbs so it's not like I'm too heavy) and he doesn't need TOO much leg so I can cue him just fine.


----------



## SilverSpur (Mar 25, 2010)

im 5'4", and my boy is just shy of 16Hh. but i feel comfortable on anything from 14.2Hh to 17Hh.


----------



## Pekoe (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm 5'10" with long spindly legs and ride a horse that's around 16, maybe a little bit over. He feels like the right size for me. Whenever I ride other horses, I go back to him like a comfy couch =P.


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

I am 5'7", 145lbs with very short legs,lol. My gelding is a 4 yr old KMSH/Morgan. 15.1hh and still growing. He's a very, um...solid...boy,lol. Built like a brick ****house honestly! Not fat really, but he definitely takes after old time Morgan mamas side. I think he is just right for me, takes up my leg nicely. I ride a plethora of horses though,lol. From 14.2hh to 16+. I will admit for some reason I really enjoy riding really big horses though! I delivered a mare to her new owner that had a Percheron mare the size of a house and it was all I could do to keep from hopping on,lol.


----------



## aslifegoesby (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm 5'2" and depending on the horse I can ride anything from 13-17hh.


----------



## lauraa94x (Mar 24, 2009)

6ft and the smallest i can comfortably ride is 16.2hh


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

5'3" and my horse is 16hh. I wouldn't want anything too much smaller, he's already a squirt!


----------



## kathryn (Jan 16, 2009)

I am 5'7.5ish, and I am currently looking for atleast a 16.2hh horse because I feel awkward on smaller guys. I have long legs.


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

im 5' 4" and I ride a 17hh paint... The size doesn't seem to bother me unless its a pony thats 13 hh


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

I now ride a 16 hand horse and am 5'7'' I feel much more comfortable on him. My legs have more room.


----------



## writer23 (Apr 6, 2010)

I have a complex since I've been 5'9 (medium build) since I was 13 years old but my first horse was only a 14.3hh Morgan, whom I loved but people made comments about me being too big. My second horse was a slender 15.3hh TB and I still had people snickering at shows about me being too tall (Hunter/Jumper). I couldn't place in hunter, but boy did we clean up in jumper! Now getting back into riding at 29 years old, I have a very stout 18hh Oldenburg who feels 'right' for me. In part it is because I don't want the sniggering anymore or made to feel like the horse will buckle under my weight, which I know is false. My farrier is 6'2 at least and since he ropes he rides horses around the 14.3 hh mark. It all is subjective to discipline and attitude.


----------



## horsea (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm 5'6 and I ride and train horses from 13.2hh to 19hh both English and Western. I'm lucky though, I have really short legs


----------



## StylishK (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm 5'1" and my horse is 15.2-15.3hh, he should finish 16hh. But he has long legs now and with me on him especially he already looks 16hh+


----------



## stormyweather101 (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm about 5' and i school ponies from about 13hh to horses that are about 16hh


----------



## Hali (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm 5'2" and Dilly is 15.3 hh. I think we're a great match. I've got short legs and being on a tall horse makes my legs look shorter!


----------



## cheerupcharlie (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm 5'3" and my last two horses were 15hh and 15.2hh. The 15hh was pretty stocky, and the 15.2hh was a light-boned TB. I feel pretty comfortable on most sizes though, with the exception being the 18.1hh TB monster I had to ride at work. I loathed him because he was big and stupid and difficult for me to collect up properly.


----------



## sophielou10 (Apr 13, 2010)

im about 5 foot 4.5 inches, and ride any thing from about 15hh 2inches, to 17hh.
i feel most comfortable on a 17hh mare named Cleo, and i used to feel comfortable on 16hh 3 inches Tetley.


----------



## Heatherloveslottie (Apr 12, 2010)

megannnn said:


> okay so my question is how tall are you guys and your horses? do you feel to big? too small? have you ever had problems with your height and riding or showing?ill go first.im 5'9 130pounds . i have a 16 hand 3 year old paint. i feel really big on him as i am all legs. i feel that i look stupid. i used to ride a 14.1 hand pony and i always had a problem with "chiken arms". and not being to que my horse right because my legs were too long.


I'm 5'10 and ride a 16.2hh horse, she's quite large so we look ok 
I used to have the same problem, don't worry!Chances are that you'll actually look way more elegan with longer legs. My instructor used to say that you need to put your stirrups down more than you expect for flatwork, and that for jumping you need your stirrups a couple of holes shorter than you'd expect so that you balance properly.

Look on the bright side, us with tall legs find it a lot easier to mount from the ground


----------

